# Whizzer on a huffman



## Euphman06 (Apr 28, 2015)

I think at least..... what's something like this worth?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you know what type of whizzer engine it is?   It should be the first letters of numbers on the serial number.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 28, 2015)

no, don't know...its not in my possession


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not versed in motors....but the way the BB and lower sections of the seat tube and down tube, looks like it could possibly be leaking oil or something? Looks pretty "wet".


----------



## Pistelpete (Apr 28, 2015)

The motor could possibly be a model j motor as it has twist throttle and decompression


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2015)

Whoa, a whizzer on a twin flex.  That seems like a sketchy set up.


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2015)

Pistelpete said:


> The motor could possibly be a model j motor as it has twist throttle and decompression




If we can't agree on the Bendix hub, at least we can agree on this. Also 37fleetwood's photo shows the short-lived 1939 Model D engine with roller drive on rear wheel (below chain) and early style tank.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57250-F-S-Orig-Whizzer&highlight=whizzer


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If we can't agree on the Bendix hub, at least we can agree on this. Also 37fleetwood's photo show a short-lived 1939 Model D engine with roller drive on rear wheel (below chain) and early style tank.




It looks like the grips are broken off but wouldn't they just indicate that it is a J motor or later.  It could be something more rare like a 300 or 700.   If its a J motor I'd say 400-600 depending on how bad you need it.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I see a $150 front brake, (a-rare-for-Whizzer) front fork, undented tank(?), missing belt cover, chain goes to? --for a good start. $ 600.00 is my estimate for the engine kit if it has compression after making sure the exhaust valve is not on or loose and crank is not clicking when you turn it back and forth.  Shipping would be taken out of this price.  The motor mount bar (top) is not secure? Other two frame mounts don't look secure or correct. So badly mounted that is is like new inside because it could not be used? This bike proves the point that putting a Whizzer on a bike that is not a Schwinn is a fool's errand. Value the bike separately and get a Schwinn if you want a Whizzer.  My cell # is 920-559-1822 if you can get next to it and need more help.  Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 21, 2019)

Could this be close to the factory Huffman 90, which was made for the Whizzer motor kit.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 21, 2019)

the carburetor looks like a tillotson   so that makes it a H model engine a J engine would have a carter carb...


----------

